# Devils Lake Fishing Reports 5/16



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

With the decent weather this past week, fishing has started to pick up. Anglers are
starting to report catches of walleyes at the Six Mile and Mauvee Bridge, the
smaller shallower bays in the Flats, Pelican Lake, and the north end of Six Mile
Bay. At the bridges anglers are jigging with minnows, leeches, or powerbait. In
the other areas, anglers are pitching jigs with powerbait, or cranking with smaller
cranks like the #7 countdowns and #5 shad raps. Firetiger, fire minnow,
blue/silver, black/silver, and perch have all been productive. Pike are now being
caught in most all areas of the lake. Expecially, the bridges, coulees, and shallow
warm water areas. Anglers are cranking the shallows, pitching daredevils, or using
smelt or herring. White bass fishing is still rather spotty with boaters reporting
encounters with small schools in the shallower bays. A few are starting to show up
in Channel A as well. Shore fisherman have been having luck along Hwy 281 north of
Minnewaukan, the bridges of the Mauvee, Six Mile bridge, and Channel A. Good Luck
and Good Fishing!!!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

oh boyz!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Brad Anderson said:


> oh boyz!


Translation = Fishing is good. :wink:


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

I've got to find out for myself, so I plan on making a quick trip up on Tuesday, see if I can find a few fish. I spent the weekend working on the boat, making sure everything works properly, so I'm pretty excited to give DL a try.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

God I love being unemployed! Too bad fishing is somewhat expensive.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Brad 
Have you been fishing with Big Buckets? I haven't seen or herd from him in a while? How have things been going out there?

PM me. I'm getting a boat sometime in the next couple of weeks so I'll be floating somewhere!

Mav...


----------

